# Possible Limnophila species ID



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I received this plant several months ago and I think I was told it was a Limnophila species. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks a bit like emergent mermaid weed.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for the response Tom. I've had it in the tank for at least 3 months so I hope it is past the emmersed stage  

It has already closed up for the night so I will try and get a better pic of them tomorrow.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I think that is the plant that is known simply as Limnophila aromatica "two leaf" or something of that nature.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think so too. It's probably a two-leaf variety of _Limnophila aromatica_. It is definitely not a _Proserpinaca_.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for the responses GMOP and Cavan. I will try and post a better pic today.


----------

